# Home audio & visual system setup Help for rookie



## arcgen (May 2, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm moving into a smaller home where i'll have only a single lounge room for my current home theatre / audio setup that was originally in two separate rooms.

I had in the study a Yamaha HTR-2067 (5 speakers and a sub), a Behringer Microphono PP400 Phono Preamp, and a Pro-Ject RPM 3.1 Genie turntable in the study to listen to records.

In the living room I had a Hisense smart TV, and a Samsung HT-H6550WM Home Theatre System.

In the new house i'll only have a single room for all this kit. What would be the best way / is there any way to integrate these current systems to work in sync with each other? i.e. use the Yamaha to take the Samsung dvd and Pro-Ject turntable input and send it to my speakers and subs? What I am after if possible would be to utilise the kit I currently have to get the best sound from my turntable and DVD player/TV, whilst trying to use as much of the current kit as possible.

Or would I be best to keep them separate as I had previously? 

Information on the system components below.

Thank you for your advice and time! 

Samsung HT-H6550WM: http://www.samsung.com/au/support/model/HT-H6550WM/XY/ 
Yamaha HTR-2067: https://au.yamaha.com/en/products/audio_visual/av_receivers_amps/htr-2067/index.html#product-tabs 
Pro-Ject RPM 3.1 Genie: http://www.project-audio.com/main.php?prod=rpm13&lang=en
Behringer Microphono PP400 Phono Preamp: https://www.storedj.com.au/behringer-microphono-pp400-phono-preamp


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Home audio &amp; visual system setup Help for rookie*

Why don't you just hook your tv up to the Yamaha, ditch the Samsung home theater package, and buy a DVD player?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------

